# 2006 scion tc(56k no way)



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

here it is. i cant believe i own this...i have always loved this car. so far it has 18 inch rims(company not known), S2K antenna, RSX shift knob, chrome lug nuts, lip spoiler, foglights, iPOD deck, TYC taillights, broadway mirror, and more to come. first mod will be a tint, then most likely an intake.
overall view








foglights








rims








taillights








spoiler








S2K antenna








RSX shift knob








steering wheel mounted volume controls








broady way mirror ... in a car this big, it helps








Nankang NS-2 Tires(215-40-18)








Turn signals integrated into side mirrors








overall








WHAT COMPANY WHEEL IS THIS?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

heres one from the back


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i will most likely be adding TRD spirngs very very soon


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cool...140whp right?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

yup 140 to the wheels, 160 to the fly. injen reports to add a 10hp increase with their CAI. i am glad that you replied first, i love your taste in cars, and if you like my car, then i know it looks good.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

140whp with the auto?

My sister has a Tc but its a 5 speed, she doesn't any of the spec though


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

with an auto i am not sure give or take about five horses. but it has the 2.4 liter camry engine, and that makes 160 to the fly with most likely a manual trans.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I thought the auto tranny took a bit more power then that. Doesn't matter, they don't look too bad though.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Always loved the tC, yours looks great too and great choice in color!

Did the dealer sell those items with the car?

Are the tailights LED? if so thats hot!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

the only thing the dealer put on was the spoiler. i put the rest on. i did however buy the rims from the dealer....BIG MISTAKE. the taillights are L.E.D that is why i bought them, i have always loved them, and this is the first car that i owned that had l.e.d's so i snatched them up before i even bought the car. also if you are looking to fix up your tC... go to trdsparks.com cheap cheap prices for trd and scion accesories.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> i love your taste in cars, and if you like my car, then i know it looks good.



we both have good taste it looks like


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i would still prefer your car over mine anyday, i mean ANY DAY!!!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey guys, i just ordered an injen intake for the car, it is going to be black so it is sleeper status.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Well nobody will really see your Intake, so that doesnt really make it sleeper status, and the rims kinda give it away, but dont worry, you got a good car goin there... keep at it!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks, but i meant it will be sleeper in that if i pop the hood, the common eye will not be able to notice the CAI


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful car !! i love the tails ! i cant wait till i get enough cash to get me one of those along with the sentra.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I love the Scion TCs wha'd you pay for the car itself.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

those 18s sure dont look very big
maybe its just me

nice car anyhow :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

radio your right, 18's look small on a tC... i would have gone with the 19's but in the long run, performance would suck, and tires are waayyyyy to expensive. for the car, i paid i think around 22 out the door. a little more than i thought i would be paying, but well worth it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

came across this on the VIP boards
thought you might like


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

damn, that is nice as hell, looks like it is photoshopped, but i am likin it. also that exhaust looks like the injen one i will be buying.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

first order of business would be coilovers IMO

get that thing lower to the ground and those wheels will take on a new dimension


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

TRD shocks/springs should come in the late spring or early summer.. only a 1.2 inch drop, but it is adequate enough, i want to build a performance/daily driver.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey man, good lookin' car (for a non-nissan). I'm actually in the market but i'll only be spending about half as much. Great color. Keep up the nice work and keep it clean!


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

OK, got whatcha mean now... you know you should post some eng. pics, i've never seen under the hood of one of those and Im kinda curious what it looks like... maybe on your next update


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i would have posted pics of the engine, but i didnt have anymods, so i thought no one would want to see a stock engine.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like to see a stock enigne please.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i dont have a camera, those pics were taken at my friends house... but here is a stock pic:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

it looks like that...minus the TRD supercharger


----------



## humptrax (Aug 1, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


>


Autotragic = teh lose.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i know, i know... but i have no choice since my dad paid for most of the car, he gets to choose


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

beautiful car

shame its an automatic


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

you go to CPP? i used to go there, lived in palamitas, still visit every once in awhile

nice car man :thumbup:


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

car looks good man. very nice buy


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey guys, i just purchased this front bumper...









it mocks the M3 front end, it has fog light inserts, but i dont have the pics of those, i also purchase some skirts and a rear lip, but i am to lazy to post. also bought tein h-techs.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Rims = hotness.

Why do people dis auto's. It's not like you would be faster (with your skillz) in the manual than the auto/manu-matic, plus it's not like you save any more gas in real world driving than if you had a manu-matic.
It's better to have auto with a downshift option than not have auto at all.
When more cars have ferrari style f1 or DSG or even a CVT people will start to say how old school sticks = the suck.

Seth


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

That front Bumper looks pretty sweet. Does it fit like oem? Or is it typical body kit jack job?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

fits like a glove, the kit was reasearched for about four months, then finally went into development. it is also made out of urethane, not you normal shitty fiberglass kit. the sides are also urethane, however the rear is fiber glass. also, with the tein spring the bumper will rest two inches above the ground, not the greatest but i can handle it. i will soon be purchasing an HKS hi power exhaust or a greddy evo 2... cant figure out yet, have to see what looks better in the hole. also this is more of a show car, not a performance car, so dont diss


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds like it will be very nice soon

have you looked into wheel spacers ?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

impressed as always


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i looked into them, but they arent that necessary. the wheels are decent where they are. maybe if i were to go widebody or if i got fender flares then i would get them, but what i really want is a wider lip. i want to go widebody with a 4 inch lip in the rear and two in the front, but i cant afford that, and the rims would have a negative effect on the car.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sethwas said:


> plus it's not like you save any more gas in real world driving than if you had a manu-matic.


The automatic transmission has a higher MSRP over the manual transmission so you are saving there.

My sister got a 05 Tc, and her cost wasn't near that much. NOt sure how much has changed in the 05-06 however they seem very similar and she got alot of the options that you went with (sunroof, spoiler).


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

sunroof comes standard with the tc, it is a highlighted feature of the car. i paid what i paid because that was the price out the door, also the dealership charges an arm and a leg for instalation.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> sunroof comes standard with the tc, it is a highlighted feature of the car. i paid what i paid because that was the price out the door, also the dealership charges an arm and a leg for instalation.


still never-the-less manual transmissions are cheaper.

Go to any website (such as www.nissanusa.com ) and "build your ride" and see the difference.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i know the are cheaper, i tried to use that one with my dad, but he said no anyways... they are usually like a grand cheaper


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice car! I've always liked the TC's.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

*LOL*



esco2k2 said:


> Nice car! I've always liked the TC's.


Dude my mom picked up one of those(traded in her '02 mazda 626 POS). hers is a stick though. ->had 1,000 miles ont it CAI, exhaust, 17's, and some other shit but man let me tell you...... my b14 looks like a fucking slug next to that. she let me drive it the night she got it, and i was like damn... handels like a dream and takes off fast as fuck. im jealous 

BTW she payed only about 20k


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice TC I like the Paint Job And The Rims IZa Nyce Touch.. Good Luck with your Ride..


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks for the comments, and about that good luck.... some one hit me and didnt leave a note or anything. i will post pics(have them on the camera, but no time to load) the damage is quoted from the dealership to be 1558.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ouch dude, hope your covered good. I hate when people do that. I hit a car once on accident and I left all my contact info. He called later and we got everything straightened out. Its just courtesy is all.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn man....hope you get it fixed better than before


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

not gettin it fixed, short on money for now... summer shall see what happens


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...you need money for the new nissan!!!!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

yup, i dont really care for the damage since it is small, however the new car will be what i have always dreamed of and that is what i am saving my money for. o yea, tommy i am going with a VE


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

go and get the TRD supercharger!!!!!!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

not worth the 3200 price tag.


----------

